# Confused and Nervous



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I have almost collected all my equipment for soap making, I have been reading everything I can, all that did was confuse me more. OK SO I have read where you want gelling, on the other hand some freeze to avoid gelling, my question is do I want it to gell or not, pros and cons please. At this rate I will never get up the nerve to get started... I want to use color and fragrance, ok to that just adds another ball of wax (no pun intended) to the mix....speed trace, slow it down, seize rice ... AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's entirely personal preference whether to gel or not, but with goat milk soap, you'll have to work harder to avoid it than if you weren't using milk. I personally like a gelled soap and I don't have room in my freezer for the amount of soap I make.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

And, for your first soap, I'd suggest you skip the fragrance and color, and make just a small batch to get the feel. I remember my first batch. I was nervous, worked outside (it was summertime), and stirred with a spoon instead of stick blending. I quickly got over it but I understand the nervousness!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Elizabeth is absolutely right. For you first batches until you get the hang of it, don't worry about fragrance or color. You'll have plenty to concentrate on the first few times around. The extras can come later. You're going to do fine, don't be so nervous  I gell too.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with stirring with a spoon. That's how I do it. It's been done that way or centuries. Mixing the lye is the "scary" part. After I add the lye to the oils, I sit and watch TV in the living room while I stir (small batch, big pot). I'm sure it is much faster with a stick blender.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Go for it!

Personally, I could care less whether my batches gel or not (and neither do my customers). I will say that most of my soaps do not gel (and I do use 100% goat's milk). I will get a full gel in any soap that has honey and a partial gel when using any spice eo. Doesn't bother me a bit. Like Stacey said, I have no room in my freezer to stop and I'm not going to stick it in the oven to ensure a full gel.

I say, embrace the gel (or not)!


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks! Going to give it a try soon. About 25 years ago I made goat milk soap from a recipe in a book, I didn't have scales and all that, it turned out ok, but I was not near as nervous then as I am now! Sometimes I wonder if the internet is a good thing for me....


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a great video I came across when looking up another video recently. I really enjoyed it and think you will to. This lady is so relaxed while soap making. She explains everything very well. She does her soap a little different...she uses powdered goat milk. But, I think just watching her will calm your soap making jitters.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This lady seems sweet but please weigh your oils use a soap calculator. Always add lye to warm oils and not the reverse. Make a plain batch first and take your time. Soap making is fun but I would caution you against the process in this video.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

I plan on following the book, have my scales and goggles and gloves all ready, I have the house to myself tonight so I am going to jump in. Hopefully I will have some good news to report!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Like I said...she does things a little differently. But soap making isn't as scary as we seem to think at first. I recommended the video because she demonstrates how soap making can be done and enjoyed in a relaxed atmosphere. Yes....always be cautious.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I think what made me less nervous was having a clean place to work, reading and rereading the directions and then having all my ingredients weighed out and ready. I didn't watch the video, but please use a lye calculator and figure your own lye discount and don't just trust a recipe, not even in soap making books. I have lots of soap books and there are mistakes in more than one of them. The biggest mistake I have seen in a book is telling the reader to add the oils to the lye! Don't do that!!!! Also, the advise to make a small batch of unscented soap first is excellent. I, for one made some mistakes on some of my first batches and if I had had scent and other additives, it would have been even more difficult to figure out what I did wrong. Soap making is tons of fun and so rewarding! The sky is the limit once you have the hang of it!


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

I did it, I made goat milk soap, did learn a lot! I see a long future in soap making!


----------

